# Ovulation tests - does the surge come suddenly or does it build up?



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi I am on day 13 today of my cycle and so far my ov CB tests have been negative with the faintest line in the result window. I normally ovulate around day 14-15 which surely means my LH surge should be around day 12/13.  

Anyone with experience of ov testing - does the positive test line suddenly appear or does the result line get darker and darker as the days go on until its positive?

The BCRM recommended two tests a day but as there is hardly anything there, i have only used the CB tests in the morning and cheap ones at tea time.

Thanks for any advice?

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Angel,

The LH surge that triggers ovulation is quite a sudden surge that builds up quickly and only last about 24 hours, so you won't see positive OPK tests days in a row if you are monitoring. It also possible to miss the surge with OPKs if you are testing once a day.

Hope this helpful
Maz x


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for replying  

Ok i guess i just wait for a positive result, hopefully over the weekend but i would love it in the morning, getting frustated now!!

I am using clearblue ov tests 8am and 8pm and cheaper sticks lunchtime and tea-time too so hopefully i wont miss it!!

Take care,
xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Angel14 said:


> I am using clearblue ov tests 8am and 8pm and cheaper sticks lunchtime and tea-time too so hopefully i wont miss it!!


I think you've pretty much got it covered then   Hope you get your line soon


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, just read this - the cb site says to test between 2.00pm and half past andnot to drink for a good few hours before - might help?

Katie


----------



## emmasmith9 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry can't be helpful....I've never managed to get a +ve on the OPK sticks even the months I know I've ovulated! You're not alone!!!   x


----------



## Vickytofts32 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey girls,

I'm having neg results all this week with my OPK too. I am only testing first thing in the morning so maybe that's where I am going wrong - who knows  I should have Ov on the 2nd June & have been testing every morning since and nada - nothing - just a nice round BLANK circle.   for a smiley face this week.

Having 2nd lot of day 21 bloods done next week as my result last time was unclear - 27.1  We will get there in the end girls      

Good luck all 


xxxx


----------



## Vickytofts32 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yay, I had a positive result last night then another one this afternoon     I just hope I caught it at the right time if you know what I mean lol

I read that the best time to do the deed is 4-5 days before/after a positive result.

^

X


----------

